# Touching scene in the aviary today!



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

So here is a little update on the Dove Diaries.
I've decided to name my loft "Butterfly Loft".
Recently I've had 3 rescued pigeons come to retired at my place. One white Gimple named Glacier, number two is Pablo the Pink racer, and third was Best Man, a white wedding release bird.

Glacier, while gorgeous in every other way, has an ugly attitude.








I must keep him seperate from all other birds because he attacks. In hopes of calming him down with a friend, Pablo arrived. He will never fly again in races due to a badly healed leg break, but Pablo is much gentler, so sweet I thought he was a girl at first.
Well at introduction Glacier was mean through and through, so back in the Penthouse the little diva went. I seperated them with my hand, and Glacier tried taking a piece out of me! He grunts like a pit bull.
Pablo is so gentle, and my new aviary is so large, I decided to see how he got on with the doves. The doves have plenty of room to get away and lots of perches. The broken leg prevents Pablo from taking a fighting stance and attacking, so that helps. He likes to relax on the aviary floor and clean up the dove's spilled seed. Seeing that lovely dilute red (lilac/pink color) in with the whites is a treat.
Since Pablo seemed doomed to be alone, I was surprised to get another call about a lost and found racing pigeon. A white wedding release homer. This one was feisty and grunty, Shi said, probably another boy. Bummer, I thought, but I'll give "Best Man" a home.
Well "Best Man" took one look at Glacier when I placed 'him' in the cage across the room and I think, got a bit of a pigeon crush. She started acting like a girl and stared at him. So I thought I'd break quarantine after seeing how healthy she looked and introduce them, just to say hi. Glacier, the big meanie-pants, earned himself a trip back to jail. I earned a few more Glacier bites.
So instead, I changed "best man" to Maid of Honor (mo for short) and put Pablo in view. Pablo and Mo seemed to get along just fine and today I put them in together and put a bath pan out. It was very touching to see Pablo preen Mo, and Mo support Pablo's bad side by leaning in! Love is in the air...


















Sweet new photo album...
http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f219/FurrDeFaux/Pigeon/


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are all very pretty. The pics are great too. Thanks for sharing.
I have had some really bad boys, attacking everyone, but in time they calmed down a lot and now they get along with everyone, including the doves.

Reti


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice pics, Philodice. Beautiful birds.

Perhaps a silly thought, but if you would happen to put sign up over your loft with "Butterfly Loft" in big letters (don't know if you would, since I don't keep a loft myself), you might want to put in smaller letters beneath it "Home for Pigeons and Doves," in case their was a fire or some such emergency occurring in your neighborhood. Firemen probably wouldn't have a clue about how to rescue butterflies, but they could rescue pigeons and doves if necessary. Police rescue dogs or other animals might play havoc with birds. 

I suppose i have too many un-adopted answers looking for good, questioning homes. 

Larry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a large but carry sized cage conveniently located next to the door for rescuing. The birds can be scooped into the cage and carried away. I just hope nobody feels like stealing doves...
I don't really plan on labeling the loft...
Or keeping butterflies!

I'm really lucky that I get such beautiful birds to rescue! It's all because of Shi and Cindy, they know just who to send my way. I've got a great place for prisoner birds but not for _extreme_ handicaps and this works out great for lost fancies and orphans. I just caught pablo and Mo kissing! They don't waste any time...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, I really enjoyed reading you post and looking at the pictures. I hope that sweet Glacier settles down soon - he is just too "pretty" to be too mean!

Your names crack me up - I love them!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update. So glad you seem to have done some matchmaking and formed a lovely pair. Sure hope Glacier learns some manners and mellows out a bit!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SO glad to hear about Mo and Pablo! Sounds just like Dom and Gimie. Since Gimie's leg healed so badly, she mostly hops on one foot. Dom will either "lean" into the bad side or actually get under her! One time, the only reason I knew there were TWO birds is that Dom's white tail was sticking out the back! Soooo funny!

Have you tried Hemp seed with Glacier? I have _heard_ that hemp is supposed to "calm" them down...then, again, I've heard other things too!  All I know, is that ALL my birds love 'em!

Maybe Glacier just hadn't met "THE" one...yet... 

Best of everything!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

What a enjoyment, to read Your story about Mo and Pablo. They are gorgeous couple in deed. Wonder , what their chicks going to look like, with those 2 beautiful colors mix .

If, You will let them have it, of course. Great pictures.

Nell


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Glacier look really gorgeous.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

They are so very happy today! I noticed them bathing together in the water tub. They perch next to eachother and are so in love they don't even bother with the doves. Of course, never keep different species in a cage together if it is any less than 10feet by 6feet and 10 feet tall. I firmly believe that mixing is a dangerous situation, but I've observed the doves seem to know, after meeting Glacier, that all pigeons are to be given room. They don't get close due to plenty of places to fly.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

philodice said:


> *I'm really lucky that I get such beautiful birds to rescue! *
> *It's all because of Shi and Cindy, they know just who to send my way.*
> 
> *I've got a great place for prisoner birds* but not for _extreme_ handicaps and *this works out great for lost fancies *


It was _just by chance_, that Glacier happened to be a 'white, fancy' pigeon. 

Cindy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Try Calling Him.................*

*Hi Philodice, I know why GLACIER is so mean,the name Glacier is cold GLACIERS are cold . better he be named ANGEL . LOL LOL I could not resist* GEORGE


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

True it was by chance, but I like to look at the world in a more magical way.

And he got that name by Being cold. I guess it's better than what my daughter calls him.


----------

